# Hello! I'm new here. MT is pretty awesome!!



## Last Fearner (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I just joined this site after reading many of the posts. It appears to me that this site towers above others like it. The members have a vast amount of knowledge and expertise to offer, and are very polite (for the most part). The administrators, moderators, and advisors appear to have genuine experience (unlike other sites), and also have a wonderful sense of humor!  

I have been studying the Martial Art as a whole for about 40 years, and have trained in many variations to the level of Black Belt (Judo, Aikido, and Karate). I am primarily involved in Taekwondo, and have been teaching that for 28 years as of 2006. I see that there are many here who have had more time and experience in the art than I, and I look forward to sharing perspectives, and experiences.

Thank you for creating, and working to maintain a high quality site which allows people to express their own opinions without degenerating to name calling and insults. This is quite refreshing, and a tribute to the Martial Art spirit that is obviously present among the administrators and members here.

Sincerely,
"Last Fearner"
Sr. Master Darwin J. Eisenhart
U.S. Chung Do Kwan 6th Dan


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 21, 2006)

Well Last Fearner.. I do like your name 
I should be Low Searner.. errr something like that.
Very nice sentiments you give MT and Indeed we pride ourselves in humor 
Amongst the other aspects too~!

Great to have you aboard and look forward to your Postings.

Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Last Fearner! fooking lorward to your contributions in KaeTwonDo!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome Master Eisenhart to MT.  I had a chuckle at your handle name too, thank you.  Looking forward to your contribution in the TKD section!  TW


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 21, 2006)

We're glad to have you with us!  Welcome! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome..Yes, this place is pretty awesome..Come join the fun...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome - and having been on several other boards, I definitely agree with you about the quality of both the posters and the moderation.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi Last Fearner, and welcome. Very nice introduction!  I, like those before me, look forward to your contributions.  :asian: 
By the way, cool avatar!

MJ


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Last Fearner.  I look forward to your input.

I see some Bach quotes there...hmmm...my favorite (after last reading) is 'A problem never comes to you without a gift in it's hands.  You seek out problems because you need their gifts'.


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! 

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello,and welcome.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 23, 2006)

welcome.:asian:


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome, I hope you enjoy your stay at marial talk.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome, sir.:asian:


----------



## bignick (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice to meet you, I'm looking forward to your contributions to the TKD section, don't be shy...


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome, so glad you could join us here on MT..

Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Miles (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT Last Fearner!

Miles


----------



## Last Fearner (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to thank everyone for the warm welcome. I hope to make many new friends, and no enemies.  

Thanks for the welcome posts, Mr. Farnsworth, Battousai, Ceicei, Drac -vampfeed- , arnisador, Lisa, Henderson (nice avatar), Kenpo0324, bobster ice, Ping898, jdinca, and Miles.

Tes, my guess is that you are a Last Fearner too! I would also say that you are a leautiful boman as well, but I'm a garried muy so I'll ge bood!  

Gemini, that was creative of you. You had me wondering where you were going for a moment there with the "fooking lorward" but then I chuckled about the "Kae Twon Do." I've actually had people seriously tell me they have studied "Twi Kahn Dew" for many years! :lol: 

Tiger Woman, I'm glad the name got you to chuckle, I wanted to come up with something original. Glad you liked it.

Palsut, I'm I big fan of the Star Wars movies. I like your Avatar.
:jediduel: 

Kacey, thanks, and I'm glad you agree. I can see why.

MJ-hi-yah, I'm glad you like my Avatar! I use that photo without the flag in other ads as a comparisson to the ancient Taekwondo Fighter of early Korean Martial Art. Perhaps I'll put them both up sometime too.

"Only an Egg" - interesting name. I like Bach's books as did my mother. She used to correspond with him, and I have too. I have several postcards from him, and a few autographed books.

MJS, Thanks for the welcome, and I'll ask if anything comes to mind.

Kenpo 0324, I have to ask what that is in your avatar?

Iceman SK, I responded to your private message, and look forward to working with you in the USCDKA.

bignick, don't worry, I won't be shy :boing1: 

Sarah, thanks and I look forward to reading your posts and replies of others as well.

I have been studying the Martial Art, and teaching for along time now, but I see there are many here who have much to offer - - 
so to all of you I humbly bow.
:bow: 

lol, had to do that one - - It's got to be my favorite thus far.
Sr. Master Eisenhart


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard the Black Pearl, Last Fearner.  You are right this the best MA site on the net.  Looking forward to discussing MA topics with you sir.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 24, 2006)

Good Intro! Welcome to the Forum.
Sean


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Fearner.  Good to have you here.  Don't forget to pop in and join us at Muay Thai every once in a while.


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome to the board, Mr. Eisenhart.  Thank you for your feedback, and your membership here.  It's great to gain new members, but it's most valuable to attract people with so many years of experience.  I sincerely look forward to your written contribution.


----------



## Mike712 (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome to mt


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome Fearner (I know I'm late on this).  Like you, I found this site a lot nicer and more helpful than a few others (I've only visited 2 others).  There is minimal flaming and "my art is...." here.  Man, they should have a "customer comment" type thing here- like at wal- mart.  Well, happy posting!


----------



## Sin (Jan 26, 2006)

Martial Talk is Awesome, and welcome...I hope you enjoy your experince here.


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and please share your thoughts with us........Aloha


----------



## Cujo (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT, I look forward to your posts.
Pax
Cujo


----------

